# uintas mtn goat tag



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

Well boys I posted this on MM but I need even more help than you guys can know now. I received a call from the DWR saying I was next in line for one of 13 goat tags on the uintas West unit. Now to say I am in shock is an understatement. :shock: Realizing I thought I had 5-10 more years before I drew this hunt I now have a bull to find for my and now a goat for me. Now I have looked at some maps and found the high peaks in the area but I really could use some places to start checking and any ideas if I should be trying to find some horses to employ for the hunt. 


Thanks again guys,
Ken


----------



## 10yearquest (Oct 15, 2009)

Kurmsuh lake(Christmas meadows) and cuberant lake (upper weber)areas. both about three to four mile hikes. camp in the basin and hunt the high slopes above. good luck to you I have a few pionts for mtn goats and it will be a long time before I draw. It looks like a great hunt to try and do.


----------



## 300MAG (Nov 3, 2009)

pm sent


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

300mag I haven't received a pm from you yet.


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

10 year it looks like cuberant is on the west side of 150 and my area is to the east of 150. Am I looking at the correct lake?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

alpinebowman said:


> 10 year it looks like cuberant is on the west side of 150 and my area is to the east of 150. Am I looking at the correct lake?


yes


----------



## Hunt1Fish2 (Dec 19, 2007)

I did that hunt in 2003. Great hunt. Lots of miles on the legs. Keep looking up. Listen for rock fall. Watch the weather as snow will keep you out off the ridgelines but not the goats. Finally make sure you can get to any animal you plan to shoot before you shoot.

Good luck and have fun.


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

Thanks for the help guys and keep it coming. I am going at this as a pure archery tag so goat location at time of shot will certainly be important. I am meeting with a few people who are showing me some goats next weekend so I am very excited. If anybody needs an excuse to go hike the uintas let me know as it looks like I will be going solo at the moment in time. While I don't mind the solo deal more eyes looking for goats never hurt. I am thinking of a pack trip so it would be a good pre-season work out as well.


----------



## ut1031 (Sep 13, 2007)

If you are thinking about going with Alpine, you had better be in good shape! Great guy to hunt with!
Kelly
United Wildlife Cooperative


----------



## Igottabigone (Oct 4, 2007)

I have seen lots of goats in the Fish/Sand/Round Lake area. Up high. Also at the head of Gardner's fork and over the ridge in the Abe's lake area.


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2011)

Igottabigone said:


> I have seen lots of goats in the Fish/Sand/Round Lake area. Up high. Also at the head of Gardner's fork and over the ridge in the Abe's lake area.


That's not in his unit. That's the kamas chalk creek unit (pretty sure. Correct me if im wrong) that's the unit I've been applying for! Can't wait until I draw


----------



## Igottabigone (Oct 4, 2007)

Not sure on the unit. You are probably right if you have been putting in for it.


----------



## ktowncamo (Aug 27, 2008)

Last year I saw a good sized group of Mtn Goats on top of Reid. I'd be checking out the Reid/Watson/Notch Peak area. Best access IMHO is to hike in from near pass lake along the north side of Bald Mountain or come into Watson from Trial Lake area. The north facing side of Watson should be a good spot. I haven't been up there hiking yet this year but if I do in the coming weeks I'll keep my eyes open


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

ktowncamo said:


> Last year I saw a good sized group of Mtn Goats on top of Reid. I'd be checking out the Reid/Watson/Notch Peak area. Best access IMHO is to hike in from near pass lake along the north side of Bald Mountain or come into Watson from Trial Lake area. The north facing side of Watson should be a good spot. I haven't been up there hiking yet this year but if I do in the coming weeks I'll keep my eyes open


His hunt area is on the east side of the Mirror Lake Highway.


----------



## ktowncamo (Aug 27, 2008)

Snap! Sorry about that. I'll be scouting on that side of the highway too so I'll keep the eyes open still. thx


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

No problem ktown I appreciate the info. I am certainly getting excited as I have been told there are a plethora of goats on the unit. I just need to be able to pick out the 50 incher from them 8)


----------



## Hunt1Fish2 (Dec 19, 2007)

If you get desparate late in the season and want a nanny or a young billy I know an easy access spot that always holds a nanny herd. There is a young billing in the upper middle of the rock face in the picture below.[attachment=1:1w5dtap1]12YoungGoatB.JPG[/attachment:1w5dtap1][attachment=0:1w5dtap1]DSC00095a.JPG[/attachment:1w5dtap1] Both of these pictures are in the Uinta west unit.


----------



## greatwhitehunter (Nov 16, 2007)

Not sure if Red Castle Lake is in your area but I saw a string of goats up in the cliffs above and to the right of upper red castle lake. They were on some crazy ledges!


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

Well I had a fun weekend of scouting. I found 83-85 goats and had over half of them from 100 yards down to 4 yards away several times. I didn't see any great goats but a few that will certainly hit the dirt the first day by others. The best looking group of 6 was 1 1/2 miles away and the next day when we went to find them they vanished. It is certainly some great country up there and it is to bad it was 13 years since I was last in the area. I will post some of the cool pics I was able to get. 

I plan on a final trip in 2 weeks before the wife wasatch hunt starts so I hope to find a good one to chase then.

I also want to again thank all who have offered information. You have helped ease my mind on this last minute hunt of a lifetime. I hope I can start to repay all of you someday.


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

Well as promised here are some pics of the weekend. As is with any trips to the Uintas the miles are long and the hills steep but it was a great time. We trekked 12 miles on Sat. and 4 very vertical miles on Sunday and I loved every minute of the hike. The winged spawns of Satan(also known as mosquito's) were horrific but the bites will heal and the memories will stay.

Enjoy,

Couple of a decent billy that won't see this coming winter -8/-



















A large nanny that was photogenic










and a couple of group pics.
the big group of 55









group of 22 from 2 miles out










And to cap it off a fantastic Uintas sunset


----------



## ut1031 (Sep 13, 2007)

Awesome stuff Ken........!


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

that one of the goats sitting on that ice shelf is pretty neat! You're gonna have a full August and September!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

wow, great pics


----------



## CP1 (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice to have ran into you guys up there Saturday morning. hopefully I will have some more good info for you in the upcomming weeks.


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

CP! it was good to talk to you guys also. I plan on one more trip the weekend before the elk hunt so I also hope to get some more info before the hunt. I appreciate your help.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

looks like a lot of fun.


----------



## springerhunter (Apr 17, 2008)

Great pics!! Good luck on your hunt.


----------



## jsc (Nov 13, 2007)

Nice pic's. Good luck!


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

Well I am off to the back country this weekend to find the big ones(I hope). I am heading out with C3 and I think he believes I am trying to kill him. Hopefully I have some more great pics for you next week.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Tis kinda cool:
http://www.sltrib.com/csp/cms/sites/slt ... d=50099901

good luck


----------



## Wasatch (Nov 22, 2009)

So whatever happened with this hunt? Did you end up getting anything Alpinebowman? Where's the pictures? What's the story?


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

Well I don't have a bunch of time at the moment but A big thanks goes out to all who help out on this hunt including Pete, Tom, Curt, my brother and Clint and especially to Jim who turned the tag back in allowing me to hunt these great animals. I hope he calls me when he draw again so I can chase these great animals in some great country.

Here is a little teaser photo.


----------

